# courage to follow any direction



## SarahFaye

I am looking for a translation of the phrase "courage to follow any direction". If it can be made more poetic sounding I would love to see that version as well.


----------



## Joca

SarahFaye said:


> I am looking for a translation of the phrase "courage to follow any direction". If it can be made more poetic sounding I would love to see that version as well.


 
A difficult one:

*animus cuiuscuius cursus sequendi*

But please wait for other experts' opinions.


----------



## Pinairun

Virtus ad quocumque contendum

I'm not sure, please wait for better opinions


----------



## SarahFaye

Thanks for your assistance and honesty on your uncertainties. It’s for an inscription so I would really like to be sure


----------



## Cagey

SarahFaye said:


> I am looking for a translation of the phrase "courage to follow any direction". If it can be made more poetic sounding I would love to see that version as well.



Hello, SarahFaye,

It help us if you will tell us how you plan to use this.  The Latin forms will differ depending on whether they are in the noun form you would use as the subject of a sentence, for instance, or a slogan, such "have courage to follow any direction", or a wish "may I have courage ...."  It is much easier to think of Latin words in relation to a specific context.


----------



## relativamente

The English word direction has more than one meaning.Can you be more precise?


----------



## Hamlet2508

SarahFaye said:


> I am looking for a translation of the phrase "courage to follow any direction". If it can be made more poetic sounding I would love to see that version as well.



one would have to be more specific

virtus  in omnes partes sequendi
quocumque sequi audere
in omnia paratus


----------



## SarahFaye

Cagey said:


> Hello, SarahFaye,
> 
> It help us if you will tell us how you plan to use this. The Latin forms will differ depending on whether they are in the noun form you would use as the subject of a sentence, for instance, or a slogan, such "have courage to follow any direction", or a wish "may I have courage ...." It is much easier to think of Latin words in relation to a specific context.


 

"have courage to follow any direction" more closely fits what I am using it for and I mean direction as in paths of life.


----------



## relativamente

More phrases


onmis via fati audacter sequenda (All paths of destiny should be followed with courage)

quemlibet cursum vitae tuae impavide sequere (Follow any path of your life without fear)


----------

